# Webcam Upside Down



## JuniorUSN (Jan 11, 2010)

I have an ASUS laptop G50 vt. I recently upgraded to Windows 7 64 bit from Vista and now my webcam is upside down and i cant hear the other party when i skype. Any ideas?


----------



## 9800gtplus4gbram (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello
i have heard alot about people upgrading these laptops and once the upgrade is done there is alot of missing drivers and people who have same problem Have you tried looking in options and trying to reverse the view.
the sound issue could be something to do with options again,can you here other things fine such as youtube videos or any other videos or sounds if not there could be a issue with your sound card drivers, as you say if have upgraded you might not have correct video and sound card drivers.. what windows were you using before upgrade?


----------



## 9800gtplus4gbram (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello again i have fixed your problem...




this is exactly the same problem you are having...upside down camera in skype he also has same laptop and the problem with skype the way to fix this is cyberlink youcam﻿ it flips the view right way up again try this and see if not get these drivers http://support.asus.com/download/down...

hope i could help


----------



## romeo999 (Jan 19, 2010)

As I read, the manufacturer installs the cameras upside down physically and then it's too hard for them to make sure it's right so they've changed the windows driver to flip the image. There's nothing wrong with the driver, it's the dodgy quality control. As I said, the external camera works fine. Unless you really turn the laptop camera physically (if you want to use external cameras as well) I can't imagine what you can do to avoid changing the driver every time you change the camera.
_____________________________________________
Tummy Tuck Recovery
VoIP


----------

